# Hudson Firth



## vic.clarke (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone sail on the Hudson Firth, collier. Blyth - London.62-64.


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Worked on her after she had being in colision in the north sea about 1955 what a mess she was in new sten from top to bottem and back to the number one bulkhead we dry docked in K.G.D. HULL loaded with coal took about 7 weeks to repair sam


----------



## vic.clarke (Nov 28, 2007)

She was my first ship. The coal run from Blyth to London, what an eye opener. I was peggy. Never forget the first ship, brilliant crew. Skipper was a polish guy.


----------



## Trevor Clements (May 6, 2007)

An acquaintance of mine who I only know as Gerry was on the Hudson Firth at the time of the collision. I believe he was an AB. When he comes round next I'll run this past him.

TC

Funny coincidence seeing this just a month after he told me about the collision. I was looking for some ex shipmates myself.


----------



## Seemore (Nov 1, 2005)

I sailed on the Hudson Firth 1956 Tyne - Bremen- Porte Rico then loaded sugar for London. any old ship mates out there 
seemore


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi trev when he comes round ask him if he has any photos and what ship did they hit sam2182sw


----------



## John Buglass (Jun 1, 2012)

My father John Buglass sailed on the Hudson Firth from 1954, not sure what the date was in which he finished his service. Anybody remember him


----------



## james hansell (Apr 3, 2012)

hi Vic i sailed on the Hudson Firth in the mid 60s EDH,she was a real rust bucket
by then, any photo,s regards Jim Hansell.


----------



## sanddancer325 (Mar 17, 2021)

sailed on the Hudson firth 63/4 down to tilbury then back up north then to Hamburg then Leningrad came back from Leningrad with iron ore in a hurricane everyone was a little concerned lol then down to hull


----------

